# Which...BnB/apartment/cute hotel in WIlliamsburg/Queens..Nov 10-15??



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 15, 2011)

Any recommendations very gratefully received...impromptu holiday and the websites don't seem to be coming up with the goodies!

thank you very much


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 15, 2011)

that's in NYC of course


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't clue about hotels in Wiliamsburg, although the Gershwin in Manhattan is pretty good.


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2011)

not fancy, just available on short notice in the areas you mentioned
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hotels-hostels-etc.72087/page-2#post-10524590


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks both of youse..we also found a site called airbnb which might also help anyone else who finds this thread...cheers


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2011)

www.staythenight.com
great brownstone right on Central Park and very reasonable.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 18, 2011)

cheers!


----------

